# Emerald Coast Redfish Club Tournament Schedule



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

Emerald Coast Redfish Club
theredfishclub.com

2014 Tournament Schedule

January 31 Pre-season Meeting (Bass Pro Shop, Destin)
March 8 Panama City
April 19 Destin
May 3 Louisiana
June 7 Panama City
July 19 Destin
August 9 Panama City
September 13	Navarre
October 4 Panama City
November 1	Championship Location TBD


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks like good weather for this weekend tourney!


----------



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

Weather looks great for this weekend. Remember, registration/check-in is 5-530 at Dan-D-Ridge Outdoors. If you are going to be late, you can register at the launch site prior to launch. Launch will be at 6 or safe light. Looking forward to seeing everyone and the start of the 2014 ECRC season. 


Saturday Weather Forecast
Southeast wind around 10 knots, becoming southwest late in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Protective waters smooth.


----------

